# need a case for around £100.00



## berwick53 (Dec 24, 2008)

hi at the moment ive got a raidmax sagitta case and i dont like it as its loud and feels cheap http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/4361/sagittablackbigkt2.jpg

im looking for another case which must be ATX and be good for a big HD 3870 so far i like the look of this one the http://www.ebuyer.com/product/126946/show_product_reviews the Antec P182 but are there any other good cases i could get


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 24, 2008)

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=6911&cat=0&page=1#tabs

this is gonna be my next case hopefully, looks awesome and has excellent airflow.


----------



## berwick53 (Dec 24, 2008)

any body else got any suggestions


----------



## xu^ (Dec 24, 2008)

Antec 300 ,excellent case ,i use 1 for my 2nd rig along with some extra fans and its great,very cool.

its also cheap compared to some of the top end cases ,around £50 ,is well made and feels like its worth a lot more than it is.


----------



## berwick53 (Dec 24, 2008)

its got good specs but it doesnt look as good as the P182


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 24, 2008)

Cooler Master Elite 330, it's a hell of a lot less than £100 but it's still a lovely case with plenty of airflow.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 24, 2008)

Antec p180. The antec 900 is cheaper as well.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...ent Midi-Tower Case - Gun Metal Black (No PSU)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2008)

This is a good one. Ultra M998 100% aluminum and its far cheaper than 100 Euro also. Hell it stays cooler than most 200 dollar cases as well. Plus the "power bar" makes for a VERY clean case.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148685#


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 24, 2008)

Centurion 5 Black/Silver takes my vote.

Quick pics:


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree with CM690 case, i have it and it's great and cheap to.


----------



## berwick53 (Dec 24, 2008)

i like the look of the Coolermaster HAF 932 Full Tower Case


----------



## will (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah I would go for the HAF932, great case apparently, you can get it for £90 delivered from scan:

http://www.scan.co.uk/product.aspx?ProductId=26695

It's got 3 230mm fans (quiet, move a lot of air), looks pretty damn good (imo), and the build quality is excellent (I have heard). I very much doubt you will get a better case for the price.


----------



## berwick53 (Dec 24, 2008)

thank you everyone


----------



## Grings (Dec 24, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is a good one. Ultra M998 100% aluminum and its far cheaper than 100 Euro also. Hell it stays cooler than most 200 dollar cases as well. Plus the "power bar" makes for a VERY clean case.



The ultra version isnt actually available in the uk, however the case is available under the AKASA brand for £88, along with 2 other variations here and here (both over £100 unfortunately)

These are also very good value, thick aluminium ftw!


----------



## Exavier (Dec 24, 2008)

HAF or Antec 300


----------



## Lazer_Dark_Assassin (Dec 31, 2008)

berwick53 said:


> hi at the moment ive got a raidmax sagitta case and i dont like it as its loud and feels cheap http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/4361/sagittablackbigkt2.jpg
> 
> Hey you think the Sagitta feels cheap I've got a Raidmax Sagittarius [Sagitta 2]
> and I think the price is lower than the Sagitta. Anyway the sagittarius is not quite what I expected when I got it, it was a lot smaller than normal thermaltake cases [both my brothers have thermaltake] and not really the best quality. I still enjoy it though it's much better than the old stock case I had.
> ...


----------

